# Gaggia New Baby fault



## cinodave (Jan 17, 2012)

i have been given a 2nd hand Gaggia New Baby which wasn't working, but had been from new. I have been told it has been regularly descaled as we are in a hard water area.

When you turn the machine on the water heats correctly and the steam wand expresses steam and hot water if required, however when you press the button to express the coffee through the group head, the pump activates immediately, but after a few seconds the tone of the pump changes to a slightly quieter tone and effectively nothing comes through the group head.

I have stripped the machine down and can see deposits of limescale on the outside of the main body around the base. The shaft that runs through the solenoid is tarnished at it's base and slightly up the shaft.

Any ideas please


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

The quieter tone is also what you get when you run a blanking plate to block and back-flush the unit. Does any water come out of the drip tray pipe, or does it make any gushing noises when you release the pump switch?


----------



## cinodave (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks rodabod,

i have re checked my gaggia with the following result. Following the instruction from the manual I have waited for the temperature to rise then when ready to express i have pressed the brew button and a the pump clicks and immediately starts but in the quieter tone. Nothing appears from the brew head or the drip tray.

As per the manual in case of air locks if I express the steam from the wand for 10 to 20 secs with or without the steam switch depressed. Close the steamer off then depress the brew button I get the deeper tone from the pump for 2 0r 3 seconds and a few drips from the brew head, but then the tone changes to the quieter one and the nothing more from the brew head. There is a bit of gurgling from the boiler but nothing from any where else.

cinodave


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I assume you removed the shower plate and the element above it to check for blockages too? There's the issue of coffee grounds blocking the flow there which the descaler doesn't help much with.

However, if it's more serious, it may be worth investigating the 3-way solenoid. I had a look, and there was a post here regarding testing its operation on the Classic:

http://www.brista.ca/grinders/gaggia-classic-bad-3-way-valve/


----------



## cinodave (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes I removed the shower disc, head and the seal. I removed the solenoid and the input pipe fitting. using a straw I blew through most of the outlet inlet holes in the all of which had a clear draft and pushed water out from the cylinder. With the solenoid one of the holes I could not blow through but presume this is because it is in the shut position.

The only parts I havent separated is the boiler unit from the boiler unit base. Mainly as I believe this has a gasket to replace which I dont have. Also two of the bolts holding them together are really tight.

The only part I havent checked is the pump as this works with the wand so presume any blockage etc would be on the boiler side.

Also the tube have not been removed to to the type of clips fastening them, however they compress easily and do not feel furred or blocked at all.


----------

